# rootbeer



## Guest (Nov 11, 2001)

could anyone tell me what *Rootbeer* has in it that really sends me into a flare up?? thanks!!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Rootbeer is carbonated, and carbonation can trigger attacks. Some brands are also sweetened with fructose (check the label for "high fructose corn syrup") and fructose can cause diarrhea, gas, and pain. There may also be artificial sweeteners, colors, flavors, and preservatives that you are sensitive to.If you get a good brand of rootbeer (like Thomas Kemper or some such) and let it go a little flat, and drink just a small glass after eating some soluble fiber foods, you'll probably have a higher tolerance.


----------

